# jos aben koi ?



## wuugi83 (16. Juli 2013)

Hallo mal ne kleine frage :

Wer kennt sich mit koi von jos aben aus bzw seiner qualitäts einstufungen ? zb 4 sterne

hintergrund ist das ich mir einen schwung holen wollte nur ich es schwerer finde diese einzuschätzen wie zb japaner oder hobby zuchten ...

seine farb varianten und eigen arten der koi sind schon mal was anderes preislich unter japanern bzw nicht teurer 

habe mir zum anfang der saison 4 stück (12cm) geholt sind mittlerweile bei 2 stück bei ca 20cm die anderen beiden haben ca 16cm farblich keine bis kaum veränderungen


----------



## Doc (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: jos aben koi ?*

Die Frage ist, was willst Du erreichen? Nen Jumbo Koi? Dann musste die nötigen  in die Hand nehmen.

Koi können sich vom Muster her ändern, aber muss auch nicht sein. z.B. können Kohakus das Rot verlieren, wenns entweder in den Genen steckt, oder die Wasserwerte die Fische dazu "animieren" 

Der Rest ist Geschmackssache! Nen Bekannter hat mal nen Koi von 15cm gekauft (40€), der ist nach 3 Jahren auf einen Meter gewachsen.


----------



## einfachichKO (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: jos aben koi ?*



wuugi83 schrieb:


> Hallo mal ne kleine frage :
> 
> Wer kennt sich mit koi von jos aben aus bzw seiner qualitäts einstufungen ? zb 4 sterne
> 
> ...



Sorry, aber ich finde den Text sehr schwer zu lesen... fehlende Groß/Kleinschreibung, Punkt, Komma...puh...


----------



## bayernhoschi (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: jos aben koi ?*

Das mit der Größe von Koi ist, glaub ich, sone Glaubensfrage.

Ich hab letztes jahr nen Assagi bekommen, nichts besonderes. Ein "Eurokoi" aus einer Hobbyzucht eben.
Alos ich ihn bekam hatte er knapp 10cm, zum Herbst hin war er auf ca. 15cm gewachsen.
Jetzt hat der Kerl seine 30cm erreicht und denkt noch nicht ans aufhören.
Auch von der Färbung her hat er sich für ne Nachzucht ganz gut entwickelt wie ich meine.

Aber zu deiner frage, Wuugi,
Jos Aben? Schreibt man das so?


> Sorry, aber ich finde den Text sehr schwer zu lesen... fehlende Groß/Kleinschreibung, Punkt, Komma...puh..


Kenn ich leider nicht.
Da kommen sicher noch Antworten von Leuten die sich besser auskennen.

Anbei ein kleines Bildchen vom Kerlchen.


----------



## willi1954 (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: jos aben koi ?*

Ein Händler, der Kois von der Yoshikigoi Farm (Jos Aben) handelt, findest du hier.


----------



## Moonlight (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: jos aben koi ?*

Er hat in polen (hab den ort leider vergessen, ri.ostsee) seine eigene koi-farm . . .und wie ich gehört habe ganz gute erfolge.

Optisch sind sie top und können sich locker mit den japanern messen.

Wie sie sich entwickeln? Keine ahnung 

Mandy


----------



## Joerg (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: jos aben koi ?*

Jos betreibt erfolgreich eine Koi Zucht in Europa (Polen).
Durch ensprechende Auslese wird eine gute Qualität erreicht, die auch von Fachleuten anerkannt wird.

Koi, die mit 12cm schon verkauft werden, haben nicht das Potential zu einem hochwertigen.
Dies kann an der Ausprägung einer Farbe oder an einem schlechten Wachstum liegen.

Gute Koi sollten nach einem Jahr um die 30cm und entsprechendes Potential für eine gute Entwicklung haben.
Welche die das eine oder andere Kriterium nicht erfüllen, sind günstig zu haben.
Mit denen kann man sehr glücklich werden.


----------

